# I asked a girl out!!!



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

And she said yes!!!! :boogie :boogie

The thing was I knew that she liked me but that didn't make it any easier. I know her cause I go to the restaurant where she works all the time. In the middle of my meal I saw that she was by herself so I went over and asked straight up and she said yes and gave me her phone number. Now I'm going to have to call sometime.

I'll post in the relationship section about this as well cause I'm going to need some advice about this. I can count the number of dates I've had on one hand.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

nice!!, good luck with the date!  :banana


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's great Ace!!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## nameless24 (Mar 12, 2006)

Well done!! Now don´t forget to be nice and understanding with her.
Take Care and good luck!!!


----------



## nameless24 (Mar 12, 2006)

and overall HONEST!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah, BOI!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

You asked another girl out. Gad how scary. Well scary for me that is. Anyway. Cool!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

That's great! Good luck with it.


----------



## Tumeni notes (Mar 24, 2006)

Well done mate.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Right on! A big congrats, I know how hard that can be :lol


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

That's awesome!

It's not whether she says yes or no but rather that you took the initiative. That's a big time accomplishment.

of course she said YES! So that's great!

Have fun on the date!


----------



## rcd (Apr 1, 2006)

I remember doing something similar when I was a teen... so hard! Congrats!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ace_of_diamonds said:


> And she said yes!!!! :boogie :boogie
> 
> The thing was I knew that she liked me but that didn't make it any easier. I know her cause I go to the restaurant where she works all the time. In the middle of my meal I saw that she was by herself so I went over and asked straight up and she said yes and gave me her phone number. Now I'm going to have to call sometime.
> 
> I'll post in the relationship section about this as well cause I'm going to need some advice about this. I can count the number of dates I've had on one hand.


That's THREE boogies, Ace of Diamonds! :boogie :boogie :boogie :lol


----------



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

congrats! :banana asking someone out is hard, especially with SA. Good luck!


----------

